#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [商品] 關於龍王傳說漫畫

## 雷德托爾

各位好~我是新人雷德托爾

可以叫我小雷

小雷非常喜歡龍王傳說這部動畫

只不過有幾集沒有看到

小雷在網路上找到一部台灣人畫的同仁漫畫

畫得還不錯 劇情也可以

不知道有沒有人看過?

可以的話能不能告訴小雷這作品的作者是誰?

很想知道後續據情

謝謝~


http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...troduction.jpg 
1 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p01.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p02.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p03.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p04.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p05.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p06.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p07.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p08.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p09.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p10.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p11.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p12.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p13.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p14.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p15.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p16.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc01p17.jpg 
2 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p01.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p02.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p03.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p04.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p05.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p06.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p07.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p08.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p09.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p10.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p11.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p12.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p13.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p14.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p15.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p16.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p17.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p18.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p19.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p20.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc02p21.jpg 
3 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p01.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p02.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p03.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p04.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p05.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p06.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p07.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p08.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p09.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p10.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p11.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p12.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p13.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p14.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc03p15.jpg 
4 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p01.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p02.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p03.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p04.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p05.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p06.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p07.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p08.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p09.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p10.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p11.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p12.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p13.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p14.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p15.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p16.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p17.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p18.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p19.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc04p20.jpg 
5 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p01.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p02.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p03.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p04.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p05.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p07.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p08.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p09.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p10.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p11.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...gendzc05p12.jp 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p13.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p14.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p15.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p16.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p17.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc05p18.jpg 
6 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p01.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p02.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p03.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p04.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p05.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p06.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p07.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p08.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p09.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p10.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p11.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p12.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p13.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p14.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p15.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p16.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p17.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc06p18.jpg 
7 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p01.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p02.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p03.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p04.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p05.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p06.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p07.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p08.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p09.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p10.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p11.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p12.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p13.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p14.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p15.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p16.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc07p17.jpg 
8 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc08p01.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc08p02.jpg 
http://w1.hc.edu.tw/khjhs20202/comic...endzc08p03.jpg

----------


## 噬血狂狼

神原明野
他曾在狼版貼過幾張 後來好像沒再貼了 聽說後來只在某家族貼圖而已

----------


## 一戰

這種風畫....
一看就知道是....
明野大!!XD(歐
不過最近都沒看到他的蹤跡的說...(汗

----------


## 山風

XDDDDDDD沒想到能在這裡也看的到明野大大的圖啊ˊ▽ˋ
明野大是我們家族的，是的，他經常在家族貼他畫的漫畫，
只是最近我很少去家族，而且自從動畫結束之後，龍王的熱潮也冷了許多，
所以家族裡可能有點荒涼吧ˊ▽ˋ"

家族網址：http://tw.club.yahoo.com/clubs/DRAGONDRIVETRUE/
可以去看看ˊ▽ˋ

----------


## 銀楓

明野高一了...所以可能比較忙吧= =...
上一次貼漫畫好像是11月初!?..
話說他已經失蹤很久了..(茶)
(人家高一就這麼忙~怎麼某獸高三了還可以上狼版打屁聊天!?)

----------


## 雷德托爾

高一了啊
這麼說他算學弟囉XD~

真是厲害 佩服~

我快2年沒話圖了說...

昨天畫了一張白龍..

發現自己功力已經退步到國小了...ˊˋ"

傷眼圖...因該沒人想看ㄅ

----------


## Nise妖狼

多謝雷大分享(笑)

龍王傳說真是好物! (←超愛沃魯飛)

----------


## 暗翼

....我知道他在哪裡，他已經畫到第12章了.....
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!ThoAO5uCGRxHTC_nxndOxQM-/
.....這樣貼可以嗎=.=a

----------


## 風之殤

感謝大大的分享

畫的真好阿

你們說的人是誰阿

我完全沒聽說過

----------


## 克萊西恩

我一直以為他是日本人..?!

----------


## 狄風

的確是明野大

他目前都是在部落格貼出
據說明野大很忙(某方面的國家代表隊)
現在畫圖的時間應該也不多
所以也就不常貼圖
這也應該就是大家很久都沒看到他的蹤跡的原因吧!

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

明野................

龍畫得很好啊！
我是龍王傳說的終實粉絲.........

----------


## 乘龍

這個.....太厲害了呀 @@
畫工很細，人物的表情也很豐富
強者 (拜)

明野....? 總覺得在PM界也有聽過的樣子.....
同一隻嗎?

----------


## Triumph

唔......萬年推不會介意吧?(新人一個)
有人知道在哪可以買得到Legendz的dvd呢?(小弟住在香港)
如果台灣的朋友知道可以代購嗎?(當然所有費用包括交通費都會匯款給您,有剩錢還可以給一點協力費)希望有人能幫幫我><

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

耶?居然有這個...不過裡面的設定不知道是跟漫畫有沒有關聯

最近想了解一下角色設定說...

----------


## 墮落失望的龍

我都看到傻眼了O.O
哪個人畫的好精緻也畫出漫畫來
好強手工畫畫

----------


## 獠也

推!!!推!!!推!!!
明野大真是太厲害了!!!
話說...我最近迷上龍王了~
改天把它全部看完!!!

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

不過屬於同人創作，故事跟動畫和漫畫有滿多差異...

當初看了，幾度以為這是不是漫畫的額外劇情...

----------

